# Gaggia classic steam wand......



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Machine has a rancilio steam wand upgrade, but I'm really struggling to get a decent creamy milk. I think my steam wand maybe down on power as the light goes off pretty quick once I start steaming

I've seen mention of upgrading the steam stat, to a higher temp model? I've searched for them though and only seem to be able to find the 145 degree standard stat.

Can anyone point me in the right direction, or is this a lad of rubbish??

Cheers all.


----------



## amaferanga (Mar 3, 2013)

You need a PID to get decent steam power from a Classic.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

PID would help but the classic has enough steam power for one or two drinks worth.

After brewing your shot, immediately flick the main switch to steam mode. Open the steam valve a bit just to purge any liquid and then close it. Wait around 15-20s and then start steaming. You are trying to ensure that the boiler light stays off when steaming. This means the boiler is heating. If you wait too long and the light comes on, you may find its short of steam supply.

After steaming, switch back to water mode flick the brew switch till water comes through the group head.

i can easily steam 250-300 ml of milk with my classic.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I had the Classic with Silvia wand upgrade and it steamed well but slowly


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My old Classic had the Auber PID and Silvia wand. No problem steaming milk for 2 x 7oz cappuccini. If anything, the amount of time it took made it easier to focus on technique, blasting air just under the surface for 1 second and having about a minute to spin it! Moving to a more powerful machine required relearning the milk steaming process as it happens so fast.

The PID takes care of switching buttons on/off and watching lights.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

when i changed over my steam wand i wasnt initially impressed with the silvia wand,, but just adjusted my technique and got used to it.

I dont open the valve very much at all now,, if i open it to a fuller blast I get worse results. I just about take it off the stop position.

Plus, you have to remember it wont give more power, its merely a tube with a different hole on the end and is longer with a wider bore.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, the Silvia wand is just easier to get on with than the classic's panarello thingy. You can alter the degree of milk texture with a simple nozzle but not with the frothing attachment. Easier to clean too.


----------

